
I'm a broke entrepreneur who created a service for other broke entrepreneurs - stoprelax
https://mailchi.mp/81c53fe3b6c0/freetrial
======
Ice_cream_suit
The website seems extremely dodgy. ID theft is just one thing that comes to
mind.

~~~
nana_gb
The url is owned by MailChimp and used for their hosted landing pages.

It’s just not very obvious from the Whois data.

[https://mailchimp.com/help/landing-page-
urls/](https://mailchimp.com/help/landing-page-urls/)

